# Moving from the UK to Malaysia



## DanRoche (Jul 15, 2013)

Hi Guys.

Hope you are great.

My name is Dan and I am Irish, living in the UK and thinking about relocating to Malaysia. I have a partner and a beautiful three year old girl. I just have a few questions if that's ok?

1. I have been offered a job, MYR 12,000 per month before tax. Is this a decent salary? I have 5 years IT experience. The position is in Cyberjaya, would this get me a nice place?

2. Would you guys suggest living in Cyberjaya or somewhere close, I like rural and quiet.

3. My partner is not going to work, would she get bored or is there plenty to do? Also she needs to feel safe with my daughter and without me around.

4. I know nearly all of you have been through relocation, what is the norm to offer relocation wise. I have been offered flights. Should I ask for schooling, trips home, a relocation fee etc?

I look forward to reading your replies and thanks a lot in advance.

Cheers

Dan


----------



## jason.mantle1 (Jun 4, 2013)

DanRoche said:


> Hi Guys.
> 
> Hope you are great.
> 
> ...


Hello Dan!
I relocated to Malaysia and lived there for 5 years before relocating again to Singapore. I loved it there, and I hope you'll like it there too!

As for your questions:
1. MYR 12,000 for an expat in Malaysia is quite a decent salary. I think that's the average salary for an IT professional expat with your experience. 
2. Cyberjaya is quite a nice area but it may be costly to live there. So, many people working there usually live in surrounding areas like Dengkil, Putrajaya, Puchong, etc.
3. Cyberjaya and the surroundings are not too vibrant like KL and other metropolitan city, so I think it's important for your partner to have activities. perhaps enroll her in a course or something?
4. Flights is a must. To make your relocation smoother you may ask your company to provide relocation service such as finding you a home, registering your daughter to school, etc. Or you can ask them to pay an expat service agency to do it for you. You may want to check Asia Expat Guides, they provide various service to help you relocate with ease.

Hope this helps, and feel free to PM me shall you need more info!


----------



## awais10 (Jul 24, 2013)

Hi Dan,

I read your inquires so far your salary package is good rm 12,000. In cyber jaya if you will live normal flat rent will be cost rm 1800 - rm 2500. In malaysia normal market trend is you have to pay 2+1. Means when you will get a flat you will pay to owner rm5400 - rm 7500. So better the guy advise you above is good find accomodation in dengkil, putrajaya & puchong.

Second, about your wife. Offcourse your working permit will be DP-10 or DP-11 (professional permit). So your wife will be your dependant as well. On professional permit dependant (wife/husband) can work.

My personal opinion:

Malaysia is a good place for business (hot market). I would suggest you come and explore this opportunity with the passage of time your will do her own small business or if she also have an education she can be teacher in an international school.

Thanks,
Awais


----------

